# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angststoornissen - Artikels

## Leontien

> De grens tussen gewone angst en een angststoornis is moeilijk te trekken. Bang zijn voor slangen is verstandig. Maar wanneer iemand al verstijft bij het zien van een slang op de televisie, is er sprake van abnormale angst. Kenmerkend voor een angststoornis is dat de angst buitensporig is en duidelijk niet realistisch, terwijl de persoon er zoveel last van heeft dat het dagelijks leven er ernstig door wordt belemmerd. 
> Er bestaan verschillende soorten angststoornissen.


*Over dwangstoornissen; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10344 

Bron: psychowijzer.nl

----------


## bouchra26

hoi. ik heb last van trillende handen, ik zat al die fobien door te lezen. ik hoor zelf bij de sociale fobie groep. Ik ben best verlegen , en heb last van trillende handen, als ik bij mensen ben. heel vervelend. maar ik las ook dat , het van tijdelijke duur is. ( bij mij is het nu 2 jaar al) te lang voor mij gevoel. maar gaat het dan vanzelf weer weg. hoor het graag van je. Want zit er echt mee!

----------


## Nora

Als kind had ik veel last van sociale fobie. Ik durfde bijvoorbeeld niet naar de supermarkt te gaan, omdat ik bang was dat ik bij de kassa niet wist hoeveel geld ik moest geven waardoor mensen in de rij op mij moesten wachten. En ook vond ik het eng om dan bekenden te zien en te moeten praten. Ik zou niet weten wat ik moets zeggen. In de puberteit heb ik de supermarkt zoveel mogelijk vermeden. Uiteindelijk toen ik op mezelf ging wonen, moest ik wel boodschappen doen. Toen is dat verdwenen. Wel heb ik het nog steeds met telefoneren. Mensen bellen is niet mijn grootste hobby. Ik ben bang dat ik dan dichtklap. Hoe ik me eroverheen probeer te zetten is om toch te doen waar ik bang voor ben. Met telefoneren bereid ik me goed voor op papier, dan denk ik er een tijd niet aan en doe het dan zonder erover na te denken. Waar ik niet bang voor ben is om voor een grote groep mensen te dansen. Dan hoef ik alleen maar m'n lichaam te gebruiken en niet mijn stem.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik heb ook een sociale fobie. Ik herken wel veel in het verhaal van Nora. Soms denk ik wel eens dat alleenwonen mij inderdaad ook zou kunnen voorthelpen. Nu woon ik nog thuis en veel dingen worden gedaan. En als ik al eens bij vreemden terecht kom is er meestal iemand van mijn familie bij. Dan sta je er ook al niet helemaal alleen voor. Weet je wat het grootste probleem eigenlijk is ? Ik wil er heel graag vanaf geraken, maar het is helemaal niet makkelijk. Ik denk ook dat mijn sociale fobie nog met andere factoren te maken heeft. Eén van de dingen die mij ook niet echt voorthelpt, is dat ik eigenlijk geen vrienden heb. Ik ga niet zeggen dat ik ineens van mijn fobie verlost ga zijn met vrienden, maar ik denk wel dat een goeie vriend/vriendin mij in de goeie richting zou kunnen duwen. Nu sta ik er een beetje alleen voor en dan ben je volgens mij vlugger geneigd om te vluchten of zoiets.

----------


## Nora

Het lijkt me voor je ook een moeilijke stap om op jezelf te gaan wonen. Want je kunt nu voor je angsten vluchten, omdat je ouders veel van je overnemen. Kun je misschien met je ouders overleggen dat ze je erbij helpen en je veel meer alleen laten doen. Dan heb je het gevoel dat je nog wel een steuntje in je rug hebt. Al moet ik zeggen uit eigen ervaring dat je sneller over je angsten komt als je er echt alleen voor staat. Want je moet wel. Met je ouders kun je sneller op hen terugvallen en je angsten even parkeren.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik denk soms dat het beter zou zijn om alleen te gaan wonen. Dan word je verplicht om die dingen te doen, niemand anders zal het voor je doen. Het is zeker niet zo dat ik niets alleen doe. Ik bedoelde daar eigenlijk mee dat er altijd mensen thuis rondlopen en dan ben ik vlugger geneigd om thuis te blijven. Het is voornamelijk zo dat als mijn moeder of mijn zus weggaat ik dan met hen meega en niet vlug alleen wegga. Thuis zelf ben ik echt wel heel zelfstandig. Ik heb eigenlijk vroeg geleerd om voor mezelf te zorgen en op mezelf te vertrouwen. Ik heb altijd gezien bij mijn broers hoe ik de dingen niet moet aanpakken en ik heb daar veel uit geleerd. Mijn grootste probleem ligt gewoon bij de sociale contacten. Daar moet ik zelf aan werken en niemand anders. Ik zou echt moeten gedwongen worden om onder de mensen te komen.

----------


## Yv

Hoe komt het dat je moeite hebt met sociale contacten, Freaky_sandje? Want als je de reden weet, kun je er misschien een oplossing voor vinden. Heb je al hulp gezocht via een psycholoog die je kan helpen een manier te vinden om sociale contacten aan te gaan?

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik weet eigenlijk niet waarom ik moeite heb met sociale contacten. Ik ga al meer dan een jaar naar een psycholoog maar zij lijkt niet goed te weten hoe mij te helpen. Zo komt het in ieder geval over op mij. Er wordt veel gepraat over andere dingen, zoals problemen thuis en zo, ook over mijn sociale contacten. Maar er wordt niet echt naar oplossingen gezocht vind ik. Mijn psycholoog zegt zelf dat ze niet heel goed weet hoe dat op te lossen. Ik zou mss naar een andere kunnen gaan, maar dan moet ik helemaal van voor af aan opnieuw beginnen. 

Ik wou dat ik wist waarom ik er zoveel moeite mee heb. Je kan het een beetje vergelijken met hoogtevrees zeg ik altijd. De angst is zo groot dat het je verlamt. Het heeft zeker ook te maken met mijn weinig zelfvertrouwen en faalangst. Ik vind dat ik zelf weinig te bieden heb omdat ik zo goed als geen ervaring heb met sociale contacten.

----------


## Wendy

Hallo freaky_sandje,

Ik las je verhaal en dacht misschien is het goed om een cursus te doen. Ben je creatief? Ik heb bijvoorbeeld geboetseerd. Dan maak je iets waar zelfvertrouwen uit krijgt en wat je leuk vindt. Daarnaast kun je kijken of je in contact komt met andere curcisten. Daar kun je zelf voor kiezen, want je hebt iets om handen waardoor je niet gelijk verplicht wordt tot contact.

Daarnaast heb je cursusen om je zelfvertrouwen op te krikken. Heb ik ook gedaan. Het gaat dan voornamelijk om je houding, hoe je op je voeten staat. Ik heb dan een assertiviteitstraining gedaan.

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan. Het is zowiezo fijn om iets 's avonds te doen i.p.v. te peinzen of voor de tv te hangen.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hallo Wendy, 

Ik heb er zelf ook al over nagedacht om zo eens een cursus te doen, maar ik heb daar toch wel wat schrik voor. Zou je me misschien iets kunnen vertellen over hoe zoiets in zijn werk gaat, wat er van je verwacht wordt ? 

Alvast bedankt

gr sandra

----------


## Wendy

De cursus die ik deed ging voornamelijk om je eigen houding te leren kennen. Want je houding kan je mede bepalen of je zekerder bent van jezelf. Wat je uitstraalt krijg je terug. Dus we kregen opdrachten zoals door elkaar lopen met een gebogen rug, daarna met een overdreven rechte rug. Ook stonden we wel eens in een kring en gingen we ballanceren op de voeten. Wanneer sta je heel stevig. Elke cursus wordt natuurlijk anders gegeven. Anders vraag je dat na bij waar deze cursussen gegeven worden. In elke grote stad is er wel zo'n organisatie te vinden, waar je kunt beeldhouwen of dansen of schrijven of schilderen of etc. Succes met het zoeken.

Groeten Wendy

----------


## Agnes574

hoi allemaal,

ik heb jarenlang last gehad van een 'dwangstoornis'...dat ging bij mij echt héél ver en heb er erg onder geleden,gek werd ik van mezelf...gelukkig ben ik daar nu voor 99,99% vanaf...enkel als ik vree gestresst loop en/of me moet haasten heb ik er in geringe mate nog een beetje last van:maar het is leefbaar nu gelukkig!!

De laatste jaren kamp ik met 'gegeneraliseerde angststoornis',ook geen pretje...ik zie er tegenop om te gaan slapen(terwijl ik CVS heb en mijn slaap dus broodnodig heb!)omdat ik dan begin te piekeren en dan vaak me ineens de angst om 't hart slaat(stel dat dit of dat gebeurt>voorbeeld;ik heb 4 hondjes:zie ik ineens voor me dat er ene onder een auto loopt en platgereden wordt...bbrrrr)
maar ik heb het ook overdag op de meest domme momenten;als ik op mijn gemak de vaatwas aant uitruimen ben bijv...gewoon zonder reden...vrolijk en opeens dat beklemmende angstgevoel!

Sinds ik het anti-depressiva 'sipralexa' gebruik(wat ook speciaal op die angstaanvallen inwerkt)is het gelukkig stukken minder,al komt 't soms toch wel weer eens bovenkruipen...om zot van te worden!!

sterkte iedereen!!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> *Een hypochonder vergalt zijn leven uit schrik het te verliezen*
> 
> Hypochondrie is de innerlijke overtuiging van sommige mensen dat zij aan een of andere ziekte lijden, terwijl artsen onmogelijk iets kunnen vinden. Molière had het al over "le malade imaginaire", de ingebeelde zieke. Maar als die ziekte ingebeeld is, waarom is het dan zo moeilijk om ermee te leven?


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *Een angststoornis gaat zelden vanzelf over* 
> 
> Iedereen is wel eens bang. Maar bij een angststoornis is die angst ongegrond: de omstandigheden vormen geen aanleiding voor de angst. Door een angststoornis gaat men op den duur doodgewone situaties vermijden. Een normaal leven leiden wordt dan moeilijk. 
> 
> *De term angststoornis is een verzamelnaam voor verschillende fenomenen*.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Tess71

> *ANTICIPATIEANGST*
> 
> *Anticipatieangst betekent letterlijk: vooraf zich angstig maken.*
> 
> De meeste mensen met een angststoornis hebben last van anticipatieangst. De manier hoe deze anticipatie wordt geuit is verschillend.
> 
> *Bij de paniekstoornis gaat het dikwijls om "angst om de angst".* 
> Ze anticiperen (= lopen vooruit) op gevreesde situaties en zeggen dan ook vaak ‘als ik HET maar niet daar krijg’. 
> Met HET wordt dan meestal een paniekaanval, of zich slecht voelen of bepaalde lichamelijke klachten krijgen, bedoeld.


(Bron : angstcentrum.be)

----------


## Tess71

> *GEGENERALISEERDE ANGSTSTOORNIS (GAS)*
> 
> Deze vorm van angststoornis wordt door enkele onderzoekers als omstreden beschouwd omwille van het feit dat deze angststoornis als duidelijk apart omschreven ziektebeeld kennelijk minder vaak voorkomt. Wel blijkt dat de symptomen van de GAS dikwijls bij andere angststoornissen aanwezig zijn.
> Anderen beweren dat de GAS een duidelijk aparte angststoornis is.
> 
> Bij de paniekstoornis is er sprake van een steeds terugkerende hevige angst, ook in de vorm van paniekaanvallen. Bij een gegeneraliseerde angststoornis is de angst minder hevig, maar meer voortdurend aanwezig. Bovendien is er bij GAS niet sprake van een ‘dreiging’ om een paniekaanval te krijgen.


(bron: angstcentrum.be)

----------


## emc

Ai, ik weet niet of ik GAS heb, maar vind me wel in de mail terug. Ik heb angsten als mensen naar me kijken, als ik voor een groep moet spreken, ik heb moeite met sociale contacten en ik heb vooral ook trilangst. Ik heb daarnaast ook ME (CVS). De vraag is, wat kwam eerst? Door chronische vermoeidheid kun je je in de maatschappij steeds minder verweren waardoor je angsten opbouwt. Of is het omgekeerd? In elk geval werd ME/CVS door specialisten vastgesteld en is het zeker geen ingebeelde vorm.
Dit verhaal maar om duidelijk te maken dat ik weet wat angst is en dat ik mensen met angsten begrijp. De hierboven vermelde verschijnselen zoals concentratiestoornissen, prikkelbaarheid, slaapproblemen heb ik ook.
Hoe complex zit een mens ineen?
Hebben nog mensen last van -in het bijzonder- trilangst? Het overschaduwd mijn hele leven. Ik dacht dat het zou beteren met het nemen van prozac, maar integendeel, het is nu alleen maar erger.............

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Het vervelende is vaak dat je meer stoornissen hebt die door elkaar heen lopen en elkaar overlappen. Dit maakt het allemaal moeilijk.

----------


## Agnes574

> *Angst, een fysieke aandoening*
> 
> Vaak wordt gedacht dat angst in het hoofd zit. 
> Angst is echter ook een aandoening met symptomen die in het lichaam aanwezig zijn. 
> Maar welke zijn die symptomen van angst?


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Helemaal waar dat angst niet alleen in je hoofd zit!
Je lichaam en geest hebben een effect en/of wisselwerking op elkaar, voel je je lichamelijk slecht dan kan dat op de geest overgaan, als je geest positief is kan dat effect overslaan op je lichaam...

----------


## Agnes574

idd Luuss,

Ik heb dat zelf ook ervaren ... heb lang last gehad van angstaanvallen.

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn grootste angst heb ik eindelijk overwonnen  :Big Grin:  Sinds ik mij kan heugen ben ik bang geweest voor naalden en verdovingen. Toen ik 18 was heb ik een navelpiercing laten zetten, ik heb van tevoren aangegeven bang te zijn voor naalden, flauw te vallen of de persoon die mij wil prikken aan te vallen, de piercer zei dat ik niet moest kijken en bood me eten en drinken aan, ik keek naar het plafond waar ze allemaal dingen op hadden geplakt en was ondertussen een leuk gesprek aan het hebben en ineens had ik een navelpiercing. Nu mijn andere angsten nog onder controle houden en overwinnen  :Wink: 

Mijn vader heeft enorme last van hoogtevrees, durft bij een flat ook niet naar beneden te kijken en toen we klein waren en op Ameland waren zijn we in een 3 m hoge uitkijkpost geweest en mijn vader ging wel mee maar kwam lijkbleek weer beneden ghehe... 

Iedereen heeft wel een angst, raakt ergens van in paniek of heeft een fobie... ik heb laatst op discovery chanel een hele boeiende documentaire gezien over ansgt en fobieen en hoe je daar vanaf kan komen, met virtuele computergames, stapje voor stapje dichterbij je angst komen ed... echt super, als het er weer op is zal ik het wel bij tips voor films etc zetten  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

@Agnes bedankt voor dit artikel heel erg herkenbaar!

Maar wel heel erg lastig als je last hebt van gegeneraliseerde angst, dat is niet zo makkelijk uit te leggen, vind dit zelf al erg lastig!

Ik ga het uitprinten en geef het aan bepaalde mensen in de hoop dat ze het beter gaan begrijpen!
geef het wat dat betreft nog niet op hoor :Smile: 

Luuss uiteindelijk komen we er wel, het kost alleen tijd, maar we zijn sterke dames en geven de moed echt niet op, en uiteindelijk moeten wij zelf de klus klaren.
Maar dat we sterker uit de strijd gaan komen staat als een paal boven water :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> *Vermijdingsgedrag*
> 
> Om ons te verdedigen tegen angstgevoelens, kunnen we beroep doen op verschillende min of meer doeltreffende strategieën. Eén ervan is vermijdingsgedrag, dat zeer veel voorkomt... 
> 
> 
> *Vermijdingsgedrag versterkt de angst*
> 
> Vermijding is een gedragsvorm waarbij iemand alles vermijdt dat confronterend zou kunnen zijn voor zijn of haar angstgevoelens. Dit kan ieder van ons overkomen, hoewel het gedrag typisch is voor mensen die last hebben van fobieën. Wie een liftfobie heeft, zal altijd vermijden om de lift te nemen, om op die manier geen angst te voelen. Vermijden lijkt in dit geval logisch, maar als gedrag is dit vrij gevaarlijk omdat vermijdingsgedrag de angst versterkt. Het is alsof die persoon zegt: "Oef, ik heb er goed aan gedaan de lift niet te nemen. Er had zich wel iets kunnen voordoen…". Dit vermijdingsgedrag versterkt de fobie, die in de toekomst dus nog erger zal worden.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

> *Paniekstoornissen*
> 
> Soms krijgen we zo'n hevige angst dat we in paniek raken. 
> De angst lokt dan plots lichamelijke symptomen uit die verontrustend lijken, maar die gewoonlijk zeer nuttig zijn omdat ze ons lichaam mobiliseren om een bepaald gevaar te trotseren. 
> In sommige gevallen echter is die angst onterecht, onze perceptie is verstoord en lokt een paniekaanval uit.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, ja het uitleggen van sommige dingen is niet makkelijk  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je met dit artikel begrip kan kweken bij die bepaalde mensen!  :Smile:  Ja uiteindelijk komen we er allemaal wel, het heeft alleen moed, kracht en veel tijd/geduld nodig  :Wink:  Elk obstakel wat je overwint behoort je sterker te maken..  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat jij jou angsten ook onder controle kan krijgen en dat ze op den duur niet meer aanwezig zullen zijn  :Smile:  Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

> *SOCIALE ANGSTSTOORNIS*
> 
> De sociale fobie, ook wel sociale angststoornis genoemd, is een psychische aandoening. In het DSM-IV is de fobie ingedeeld bij de angststoornissen. Iemand die aan deze stoornis lijdt, heeft angst, grote onzekerheid en verlegenheid voor alledaagse sociale interacties en gebeurtenissen, bijvoorbeeld feestjes, vergaderingen en soms telefoneren of boodschappen doen. 
> Angst voor afwijzing, commentaar, kritiek, pesten en uitlachen. 
> Naast algemene sociale fobie bestaan er specifieke vormen als bloosangst, trilangst, plasangst en (angst om te) stotteren.


(bron: wikipedia.org)

----------

